# Possible New Build(£400 budget)



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys..my friend might be buying my current desktop,so this could be a good moment for me to build a even better rig,the budget would be £400-420 max and i would prefer buying from either these 2 websites.
www.scan.co.uk
www.ebuyer.co.uk
There isn't much i want i just want a rig around £400 that is better than my current rig so i'm open to any sugguestions from intel or AMD.
But i wouldn't like any E5*** or lower from intel CPU
500GB hard drive if possible.
2-4GB ram aswell and maybe ATI 5750 gfx card


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 20, 2009)

can you up your budget alittle?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091020/build.jpg
> 
> can you up your budget alittle?



unfortunetly i can't up my budget to near £500 =/ it would be at least £420 or something max


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

I say get a DDR2 board so you can savemoney when buying ram.

By the by I have things still under warrantee in my fs thread if you want to save some money.

500gb brand new harddrive for example, save 7 quid there : ]

Also got a xeon going for pretty cheap if you get an intel board.

I'll e-build you a rig aswell anyway.

Check out my thread in the mean time, link in sig.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I say get a DDR2 board so you can savemoney when buying ram.
> 
> By the by I have things still under warrantee in my fs thread if you want to save some money.
> 
> ...



Yeah i was considering getting a DDR2 board too,i'll think about buying your rams if they are available still and your HD but please do e-build too i'm open to lot of sugguestions


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Using ebuyer I'm not able to make a computer to budget.

May I reccomend keeping your current ram? You PSU will do fine with a HD57 card so don't worry about that either.

Then all you need to worry about is ram and processor.

If you go intel theres always my xeon, but heres some suggestions for you.

AMD board http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167785 
Unless yo can afford  http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152579 ( better for future upgrades)
Amd Processor http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173368 or http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170183


Intel Board http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145242
Intel procesors are expensive lol, my xeon if you go intel again.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2009)

If you're tight on money i'd even look for this board :

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159073


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 20, 2009)

DDR2 for sure, and you really don't need a 5 series ATI card, can lower that to a 4 series and you wont be able to tell the difference much.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

May aswell get a 5 series card then since their around the same price.
+ lower power + dx11 : ]

Completely agree ddr2 though, its fine for most gamers.

But seriously you want to hit up that intel processor I linked you to, amazing price.

My xeon is 2.4 stock if I remember correctly, and I run it a 3.2 24/7 but it can do 3.7 with a good board.



Edit: that xeon is not compatible I linked is not compatible


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea good point, lower power consumption at idle is pretty nifty.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 20, 2009)

Try looking on ebay for a second hand mobo & cpu bundle. Will save a few quid that can go towards other bits.

£400 seems a very small budget to be buying all parts brand new !


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

unfortunetly i'm not keepping my parts i'm selling the whole thing,for £400-420 i think its possible to make a better rig than mine with new parts


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well you need to increase your budget or buy second hand then my friend!

For a better rig then yours you need to set aside 500.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

try looking for a second hand card on tpu
tbh anything above a 8800gt can run all games

the x3 720be is pretty good, you dont need a crossfire mobo at all so save on that
4gb of ddr2 can be had for about £40 if you want and a 500gb drive isnt that expensive

buy a dvd rw from tpu too because all you need is for it to be silent in operation speeds i dont think will matter much expect to pay about £10 to £15

the nzxt beta or the M59 would be an excelent choice for case but again its just adding to costs

you need to fire a WTB on tpu pronto


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2009)

Really, why would you sell yours for 400 squids when it's almost impossible to buy a box better than what you got for that kinda money


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

phenom 1 is actually horrible even a cheap phenom 2 would batter it maybe athlon 2 if your feeling lucky

thats just a phenom 2 with l3 cache disabled, it can unlock but its not guaranteed to do so


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

would a phenom X2 550 BE be a nice option for a better CPU wise or would a x3 be better.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2009)

That would be nice, but i personally think for 4 pounds more, this is a better option:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173368


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> would a phenom X2 550 BE be a nice option for a better CPU wise or would a x3 be better.



x2 550 is okay but youd be better off with a Athlon II X4 620 and seeing if it unlocks, with the 2 extra cores it would perform better anyway even without the l3 cache

AMD Phenom II X3 720BE 2.8GHz Socket AM3 6MB L3 http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159071
AMD Phenom II X3 705BE 2.5GHz Socket AM3 6MB L3 http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167111


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

i guess so,although wouldn't a corsair 450W be enough for this system?? this is what i've picked:
by the way if scan has same parts and same price i will purchase from scan as i get free next day delivery from them.
CPU-AMD Athlon X4 620 £78.06
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173368
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 £56.60
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159073
Power Supply- Corsair 450W HX series £52.20
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152606
GFX card-PowerColor HD5750 1GB GDDR5 £107.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/175722
HD-WD caviar blue 500GB £37.51
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124228
Ram-Extra value 2GB kit 800 £29.00
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116357
Case-Antec 200 £34.06
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168615
DVD Drive-Sony AD-5240S 24x DVD±RW DL £15.98
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170014
Total= £411.40
Is that good?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

you coudl get a GTX 260 for the price of the HD5750 i dont know how it compares to each other tho

apart from that nice system leaves for the option to upgrade the ram

Antec 300 is £39.99 a much better deal IMHO http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

2GB ram would be enough for now,ram can be purchased easily when i get more money so is the build good?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't bother with another PSU just yet dude.

50 watts extra will do shit all, may aswell save the money to get a better one later, or spend it on a better something now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

BETA EVO http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/NZXT-BETA-EVO-Black-Mid-Tower-Case-w-o-PSU
Fugly front panel nice interior

yeah the builds fine the psu is fine too


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Also I say put a few more pounds in an get the NXZT Beta case, looks nice, looks like it has cable management holes too.

Other then that looks sweet.

May aswell pick up the Ram from me though since its brand new essentially and only a pound more for much better ram.

Oh yeah and then new HDD I have aswell, save 6 pounds from buying with me, 6 pounds extra for the NZXT case, sorted!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Also I say put a few more pounds in an get the NXZT Beta case, looks nice, looks like it has cable management holes too.
> 
> Other then that looks sweet.
> 
> ...


well if you can save them then that be great. Yeah the NZXT case is great but bad thing is it only comes with 1 fan while the antec 200 includes 4 fans,i would be saving much more money if i purchased the antec 200 case,i would buy the NZXT beta if it did include more fans =/
but here is a brief on what i think is pretty good..i dunno if the antec basiq is good psu but panchoman psu guide shows the antec basiq series are good or would a silverstone strider be better?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks good to me man!

1 thing, if you get the NZXT I'll send you a rear exhaust fan for free.

lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 20, 2009)

I've left the case out so you can decide on what you want, but I've used Novatech as they're my favourite etailer....


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, it's ages since I looked. Didn't realise AMD quads were so cheap these days!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

By the by check out lambdatek,they do pretty epic deals.

But mostly their after sales care is the best, I sent them an RMA earlier today,5 minutes later I get a call, after hanging up the phone I already have my RMA addresses and numbers.

Sweet.

And I once had to return ram, had to call them up this time, couldn't get through so gave up, next day they call me in the morning to ask what was up lol

AMazing


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

so how many fans would be minimum for good cooling?? the NZXT has 4x120mm and 2x140mm
i've changed the motherboard to a Asus M3N78-VM which cost £48.68
and putted the NZXT Beta Evo with 2x120mm akasa near smoke grey fans,what are your thoughts on motherboard and would it be compatible with the CPU or should i stick with the gigabyte and is the PSU good?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got some of those fans dude, stuck at 700rpm for some reason, I've got 2 blue 1s or 1 gray. one, will sell for very cheap incl postage because of this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've got some of those fans dude, stuck at 700rpm for some reason, I've got 2 blue 1s or 1 gray. one, will sell for very cheap incl postage because of this.



that sounds good to me  if you have them available still i will consider it.
What you think of the Asus motherboard? would it work with the athlon X4?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

If the board is rev 1.02g then its good to go, if it isn't then it needs a bios update, if you don't have a spare CPU to update the bios with then I can loan you one, free of charge.

PM me for a quote on the fans : ]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah sure i'll pm you when i do decide to buy all this .
So is the PSU good enough??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll post it again in case you missed it...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll post it again in case you missed it... http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29796&d=1256054054



nah i didn't miss it innocent,it looks pretty good,although there isn't many cases to choose from and the Antec 200 is £2 more on novatech.
also it shows the price excluding VAT in the basket and the motherboard is £3 cheaper over scan even though its out of store.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

It says the price including as well fella £371.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It says the price including as well fella £371.



even so there isn't much case to choose from on it =/ i could go with the antec 200 but i could get free next day delivery from scan so i can get them really quick if i buy from scan,i can spend total of £400 and won't worry a penny on delivery fee
It is practiclly £410 for free delivery from novatech for DDR3 board..what to do?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

If your getting a beta make sure its the evo version as its the newer rebuild and its the same price.
The antec 200 is okay but the inside is horrible, i guess the free fans with it make up for that tho

Other than that the scan.co.uk build is great and the antec basiq is a fine psu if you could list the amperage i could tell you more but for what its running it should do more than fine

IC made a nice build also! but if you like scan.co.uk thats okay, the Corsair is better than the Antec BTW. I dont like MSI anymore but its an attractive price!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah i can see the antec 200 has bad interior and the cable management is quite bad.
The Antec basiq 500w has these amps:
+3.3V@30A,+5V@30A,+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,-12V@0.8A, +5VSB@2.5A
Is that enough for the 5750?
i've changed motherboard to gigabyte one and its only extra £7


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2009)

It's more than enough, power consumption on those cards is very low


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> It's more than enough, power consumption on those cards is very low



awesome thanks for heads up file_1993 
@MilkyWay i agree corsair is better but it cost alot for the 450w extra £8 for the corsair 450w
Keep in mind i will be playing at resolution 1280x1024 which is why i think 5750 is good enough for me


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

If your fiendish you can get away with alot with Antecs! 

I'll try and find a picture of my 900 ( also terrible )

I had a SHITE PSU in there too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If your fiendish you can get away with alot with Antecs!
> 
> I'll try and find a picture of my 900 ( also terrible )
> 
> I had a SHITE PSU in there too.



and what you mean get away with antecs? xD

I doubt i could afford your antec 900,although i do prefer buying a brand new case


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

No I mean cable management wise, just using my antec as an example.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No I mean cable management wise, just using my antec as an example.



oh okay i get what you mean,i can save money if i do get a antec 200,its still a nice looking case but i dunno,if i did choose the antec 200 i could use the other £10 for the warranty as it be extra £10 for warranty if the components are DOA or whatever so it be £420 if i buy with NZXT beta and £410 with the antec 200.
I have to say the NZXT beta doesn't look as big as my silverstone PS-01W i could be wrong


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 20, 2009)

can u push it and get 5770? it has some nice advantages vs 5750 
its faster(will hold its value a bit longer)
exhausts air rather then recirculates it like 5750(mights be important)
looks better
---------------------------------------
share your 5xxx results here
whats your favorite 4x4 offroad racing game


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

NZXT are good, not used that case before but it should be plenty for what you got.

Cable management in an Antec, not the cleanest, but great for airflow and considering the PSU a damn good job.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> NZXT are good, not used that case before but it should be plenty for what you got.
> 
> Cable management in an Antec, not the cleanest, but great for airflow and considering the PSU a damn good job.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/Image599.jpg?t=1256063654



looks great man.
@bravesoul unfortunetly i can't push it any further =/

So is that setup good to go for me:


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> awesome thanks for heads up file_1993
> @MilkyWay i agree corsair is better but it cost alot for the 450w extra £8 for the corsair 450w
> Keep in mind i will be playing at resolution 1280x1024 which is why i think 5750 is good enough for me




Well, the HD5770 drains less than your 8800GT/9800GT, HD5750 will be even more efficent


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Well, the HD5770 drains less than your 8800GT/9800GT, HD5750 will be even more efficent



yeah thats what good about the new 5000 series


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry for double post but i did some re-adjustment to the list and i think it would work better this way:
What are you guys thought?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

No offence but why go DDR2 when DDR3 is obviously better and only a few quid more? That doesn't make any sense to me. Why bother about case fans when all you need is a simple system to get started and then add to at a later date when the funds are available.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No offence but why go DDR2 when DDR3 is obviously better and only a few quid more? That doesn't make any sense to me. Why bother about case fans when all you need is a simple system to get started and then add to at a later date when the funds are available.



I surpose,although is the MSI board really good for AM3 board?
i've just re-made the list,its same components but i have changed the motherboard to the MSI you reconmended:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/165438
is this good DDR3 ram?:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159919
would the corsair 400w be enough with the 4870 and the cpu and motherboard and the 500GB WD black


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

I still don't get why you want another PSU anyway, you already have 400 watts XD

Also why not 5 series card anymore?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I still don't get why you want another PSU anyway, you already have 400 watts XD
> 
> Also why not 5 series card anymore?



well from what i heard from 2 people,1 is a friend and other is AlexP from TPU he says the corsair 400w is a better PSU than the antec basiq 500w,it was same with OCZ stealthxstream 500w i bought which was DOA and switched it with the corsair 400w and it was alexP who reconmended it
And my friend says 5750 isn't worth the future proof,i dunno why but if i did get the 4870 i've saved myself like near £20 to purchase other things.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

No I mean, I swear you have a 400w corsair in your system specs?

As for the card,I'd still rather get a 5 series personally XD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No I mean, I swear you have a 400w corsair in your system specs?
> 
> As for the card,I'd still rather get a 5 series personally XD



yeah i do and i'm selling my whole rig with all of the components,the corsair 400w is very good psu,you could say its a demon to all 400w psu because it blows all of them away including some 500w psu.
And my friend says 5850 is more future proof card to get than the 5750


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> I surpose,although is the MSI board really good for AM3 board?
> i've just re-made the list,its same components but i have changed the motherboard to the MSI you reconmended:



I haven't heard anything bad about that MSI board, in fact Bit-Tech even recommend it.



kurosagi01 said:


> is this good DDR3 ram?



Can't say if it is or not as I've never used it - saying that I have got Crucial Ballistix and they freaking own!



kurosagi01 said:


> would the corsair 400w be enough with the 4870 and the cpu and motherboard and the 500GB WD black



I wouldn't bother purchasing a 4870, especially if it's a 512MB model. Definitely go for a 5 series (even if it is a 5750) the MOBO & CPU would be fine with the Corsair 400W in my opinion. Great PSU as you already know. You may want to look into the RAM and the board working well together, I mean, the board may not like 1.5v modules.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

would any DDR3 ram thats not module? i mean you get i5 kits and so on


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> would any DDR3 ram thats not module? i mean you get i5 kits and so on



Umm... it's early I know, but what? You need to be careful when selecting RAM anyway, so I did you a favour and checked out the MSI site for the mobo and it supports 1.5v modules.



> *Main Memory*
> 
> • Supports four unbuffered DIMM of 1.5 Volt DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600* (OC) SDRAM, 16GB Max





You should be fine with that Crucial RAM - why not buy bits from different etailers, that way you can get the best deals?

MSI site link.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah you only need to spend as much to get free delivery on each one.


----------



## DJEscreet (Oct 21, 2009)

I have found in the past that surprisingly Play.com is the cheapest place for decent OCZ DDR3 modules..... and they normally have free delivery.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm.... maybe swap the HDD out for a cheaper one so that you can include a DVD drive - but if you follow Kyle's guide on installing Win7 onto a USB memory stick you could always get one at a later date.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

Ooooh, cheap HDD FTW!

However, you need to make room for compromises with such a low budget. With the Antec 300 you won't need so many fans to be with and once the money comes in you can get Panther's if he still has them.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just got rid of my post, HDD is going today.

Still got fans though.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

D'oh!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

its cool guys,i'm probably selling them in november or so since my friend is getting his pay check from work in november and my birthday is in november too on 29th so i would probably get money off my parents too so i might be able to extend my budget.
The antec 300 is a good case i agree with that but purchasing all of the fans and so on are kinda expensive,i think it be better to stay with the NZXT beta,the interior is a lot nicer than the 300 too
So i would probably be making my purchase around december which be great there be great deals by then.
Well how can i install things without DVD drive like games?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

.... I did explain you wouldn't need to purchase the fans. As for the DVD if it's a necessity then you'll need to make a compromise somewhere else, but from what you've just said you'll have enough money to fit it into the budget.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll give you an IDE dvd drive for free to tide you over til you get a decent sata one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

^^

Feel the love!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

well if i can extend the budget then how about this..:
PSU- Antec EarthWatts 650W £64
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141006
Case-Antec 300 £40
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854
1xFan-Xilence Black wing 120mm £4.46
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151390
Motherboard-MSI 770-C45 AMD 770 AM3 £48.96
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/165438
CPU-AMD Athlon II X4 2.6GHZ £78.06
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173368
Ram-Crucial 2GB DDR3 module £33.86
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159919
GFX card-ATI radeon 5750 1GB £107.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/175722
HD-Western Digital Caviar black 500GB 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150246
DVD drive-some Sony DVD drive £15.98
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170014
Total= 434.86

Should i change the PSU to the 450w corsair to lower the price?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't like Antec PSUs but if you're happy with that, then that's all good. However, you could replace it with a the 450W Corsair and the extra money to go towards a 5770 maybe?

You could also look into getting a X2 or X3 and see if you can get a suitable board that'd allow you to unlock the extra core(s)... all depends on the cost tbh. Food for thought...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

i don't think i would try and unlock the other core i don't i would overclock this build until i find a need to.
I've switched the antec 650w to the corsair HX450W and switched the athlon II X4 to a phenom X3 720 and its only an extra £1


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Could save a few pounds by getting this instead of the Antec and an extra fan 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150299#
http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/silent-storm/silent-storm.html

theres a few other sunbeam cases on their, if you don't mind the looks of them aesthetically you should check them out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

You _may_ be able to unlock the extra core on that CPU - no harm in trying if the board allows you to.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Could save a few pounds by getting this instead of the Antec and an extra fan
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150299#
> http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/silent-storm/silent-storm.html
> ...



doesn't look too bad,although i do prefer having nice case design since i loved my silverstone one and i would like an even nicer case than it so it be either antec 300 or the NZXT beta.

and the 5770 isn't available yet on ebuyer,and i'm waiting until my friend buy my current rig sometime so hopefully they would be available but like i said it be extra £1 in total if i buy a phenom X3 720


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd say grab the beta, or hell buy a cheap case and adjust it slightly XD

But then they might have some of sunbeams nice cases in stock by then


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

Still think the 300 is the best bet - freaking awesome price, awesome cooling, great looks (if you're into the sleek simplistic style) - you won't need to buy additional fans until you're ready, the internal layout isn't that bad, could be better mind. I plan on modding mine so that I can route the cables behind the mobo 'tray'.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Average cooling to be honest!

Only Average cooling in the 900 aswell.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

Average? *Pffft!* Not for that price it isn't! Plus, an extra 120 on the side of the case blowing directly onto the GFX card(s) really helps temps - my 4870 idles lower than my CPU and never hits over 70°C when underload even when OC'd.

I expect the cooling to be better in the 300 than in the Beta tbh. I do like the dual 120mm mounts on the side panel though. Ymmm!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

if i buy the antec 300 i would only have 2 exhaust which is the 120mm rear and 140mm at top for exhaust i would need a fan for intake(maybe take one of my 120mm fans from my current case before giving him it lol)


----------



## DJEscreet (Oct 21, 2009)

Dont forget the PSU exhaust. I'm running the 300, does a fine job for me. Even before i got 2 intake fans the two standard fans where drawing enough air through the case due to the negative pressure. had to clean the dust guard at least once a week!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

I say get the beta, it looks better for cable managment so will be better for airflow then the Antec.

+ it looks so much nicer XD

I always find you get poor cooling for the price.

For example my NZXT Apollo matched my A900 for temps, but my Antec 900 cost me close to 95 quid when I first got it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

DJEscreet said:


> Dont forget the PSU exhaust. I'm running the 300, does a fine job for me. Even before i got 2 intake fans the two standard fans where drawing enough air through the case due to the negative pressure. had to clean the dust guard at least once a week!!



well like i said i could take 1 of my 120mm fans from my current case since my friend don't even know how many fans i have in it lol.
Yeah i like the beta too


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

If you like the beta then it's worth it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

hows this?:


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 21, 2009)

Do it. Looks good to me mate.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks sweet to me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're happy with it, do it - always keep your eyes out for bargains elsewhere mind.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah i will keep my eye out for bargains don't worry


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2009)

That build looks spot on but make sure its the EVO version of the BETA coz it costs the same except was tweaked, looks the same from the outside i think it is just a cut down M59 and Lexa S the cable managment and that is far better on the EVO version.

That pc is rather good for the price.
The x3 will run better than an Athlon x4 off the bat and can clock to at least 3.1ghz on stock volts maybe 3.2ghz. Hell mine ran just over stock up till 3.4ghz then it needed a massive boost in voltage!

The x3 is a guarantee where as the quad was like it might unlock might not, so at least your guaranteed the L3 cache.

Iid take the cache over a core any day plus the x3 is no slouch!

The 5750 is a fantastic card, uses less power and can play everything and has DX 11 so you can see what its like!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> The x3 is a guarantee where as *the quad was like it might unlock might not*, so at least your guaranteed the L3 cache.



Wait, what? How can you unlock a quad?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cache unlock not cores : ]


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2009)

Didn't even know that was possible, if I did I've forgotten. Plus, the 620 CPU doesn't have L3 cache so you can't unlock it as it doesn't exist.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 22, 2009)

A few have turned out to be locked phenoms.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember now some used the Deneb core which has the L3 cache, but in this case I don't think the 620 uses the Deneb core, please correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> That build looks spot on but make sure its the EVO version of the BETA coz it costs the same except was tweaked, looks the same from the outside i think it is just a cut down M59 and Lexa S the cable managment and that is far better on the EVO version.
> 
> That pc is rather good for the price.
> The x3 will run better than an Athlon x4 off the bat and can clock to at least 3.1ghz on stock volts maybe 3.2ghz. Hell mine ran just over stock up till 3.4ghz then it needed a massive boost in voltage!
> ...



They don't have the EVO on ebuyer,only scan that has it.
And i might have to re-change the build as i am in need of buying a wireless card or so since my current one died on me now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2009)

thought i'd bring my thread back alive,i was just wondering is there a smaller case that has good airflow?? i want a case thats smaller than my current case.
heres the size:


> Dimensions:	200 x 456 x 500 mm (WxHxD mm)


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bit smaller

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172779#

also cheap as hell!

Next case mod project for me I think


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2009)

that actually looks quite good for a chinese brand


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 30, 2009)

Review of the NZXT Beta so you don't go wasting money!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Review of the NZXT Beta so you don't go wasting money!



yeah i know the nzxt beta is a great case but would it be possible to have smaller case,i haven't got enough space in my desk for big one,the beta is about same size as my current case


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 30, 2009)

The Beta isn't a great case according to that review - the one Panther linked to looks awesome for the price.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

It has cable management holes ( from what I cans see in really handy places.)

This will be my next case for sure 

Then I only have to work on air flow.

Will stick 2 120mm rads in there


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, it has watercooling ports at the top as well - I'm pressed by that, hopefully the build quality won't be so poor.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've seen the same tooless system in a case a friend of mine used to have. its fine if you don't have to move your computer, but it does have some movement in it, so not suitable for people that lan.


The most important thing to me is that they use thick metal on the side panels, it annoys me no end when the just bow as you try to put them on.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 30, 2009)

Casecom 6788 looks really nice


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2009)

it does actually look promising the casecom 6788,black interior which is rare for the price and tooless and cable holes
Would you guys reconmend the HIS HD4850 iceQ 4 over the original 4850?.

What are the performance difference between the 4850 and 4870,from game benchmarks it doesn't look much different


----------



## choppy (Oct 31, 2009)

ive got a 4870, but at 1280x1024 , the 4850 will be just fine. also, have you bought anything yet? i'd like to create a shopping list too lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 31, 2009)

4850 smokes everything and if you can afford it get the 4850 ice Q as the cooler is superb even just for being quieter and cooler makes a difference.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 31, 2009)

The 4850 is a freaking excellent card if you can find one for a decent price. The HIS version is a lot better as Kieran stated due to the excellent cooler. I bought my GF a IceQ 3 cooled 3870 and it's freaking awesome.

You should be able to pick one up in the For Sale thread and/or eBay!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

4870s are cheap as hell direct from XFX!

If they have any in stock.

You should check them out anyway.

I got a brand new 4870 for 91 pounds. ( 1gb version)

And that was before the 5 series cards were out so the price may of dropped further.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 31, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The 4850 is a freaking excellent card if you can find one for a decent price. The HIS version is a lot better as Kieran stated due to the excellent cooler. I bought my GF a IceQ 3 cooled 3870 and it's freaking awesome.
> 
> You should be able to pick one up in the For Sale thread and/or eBay!



Yup at one point i was really nail biting over buying a 4850 Ice Q 4 but compared to the 8800gt it wasnt that much of an upgrade for the price compared to the GTX260 i ended up with. It was only like 10 -15fps more in most games compared to the 8800gt. But i heard that newer drivers have improved the 4850 -4890.

If i had no card or that the 4850 is great. Good AA and AF in games and decent drivers, nvidia drivers are hit and miss for the specific user but ati are good all rounders.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 31, 2009)

the ice Q4 4850 is £90 now in ebuyer:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159308
I really love the design of the card itself too and i am going go in a flow of blue excluding the mobo would be red =/ but everything else i would try make it as blue as i can such as blue LED case fan.
I haven't bought any of these yet i am waiting for my friend to get his pay check which be in 3weeks or so but still the list wouldn't change that much probably price but not the items itself.

I used to be a nvidia fan and intel fan but i am quite happy to switch over to AMD+ATI considering the price is excellent for my super cheap/mid-range build


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 31, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the ice Q4 4850 is £90 now in ebuyer:
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159308
> I really love the design of the card itself too and i am going go in a flow of blue excluding the mobo would be red =/ but everything else i would try make it as blue as i can such as blue LED case fan.
> I haven't bought any of these yet i am waiting for my friend to get his pay check which be in 3weeks or so but still the list wouldn't change that much probably price but not the items itself.
> ...



I think this is a much better build for your £420 budget


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

I say invest 10 more into getting the 4870

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169206

I had a check on the XFX website, seems they don't have any cards stocked themselfs :[

4870 1gb for 91 pound would of been great for this build.

The image is to small man by the way.


----------



## choppy (Oct 31, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> I used to be a nvidia fan and intel fan but i am quite happy to switch over to AMD+ATI considering the price is excellent for my super cheap/mid-range build



so is that a definite NO to intel? not even keeping your options open...even a tiny bit?! lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 31, 2009)

choppy said:


> so is that a definite NO to intel? not even keeping your options open...even a tiny bit?! lol



oh no i am considering intel build too but i can't see it be around £400 as all of there decent mobo and cpu all cost over £100 itself and then £60 on 4GB rams 800mhz which is what £260 already on just the 3? and then PSU would be about what £310 so that would leave me with what £90-120 on case,gfx card,Hard drive and DVD drive


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Want me to throw you together an intel build quickly as a referance?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 31, 2009)

choppy said:


> so is that a definite NO to intel? not even keeping your options open...even a tiny bit?! lol



The build I have put together is a good improvement over his current, that E5300 will do 3.6Ghz easily, has the HD 5750 which slightly edges a HD4850 and will get better with newer drivers and of course dx11, and he isnt skimping on the ram or psu either



kurosagi01 said:


> oh no i am considering intel build too but i can't see it be around £400 as all of there decent mobo and cpu all cost over £100 itself and then £60 on 4GB rams 800mhz which is what £260 already on just the 3? and then PSU would be about what £310 so that would leave me with what £90-120 on case,gfx card,Hard drive and DVD drive



Well what about the one I shown you??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 31, 2009)

i really can't see the E5300 is a better CPU than my E6320 to be honest and maybe the 5750 would be better but who knows and it would be nice if i can see the picture intel,its too small =p
@panther yeah sure give me quick build if you like


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Total price 418 pounds

Dvd : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170014
Case: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172779
GFX : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159308
Ram : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119279 ( I only put 2gb ram in I 2 is fine, buy 2 more later)
Mobo : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145242
Processor : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152177
HDD : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159390
PSU : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152009

I think that's all you need.


----------



## choppy (Oct 31, 2009)

hows this for you?

Antec 300 already has 2 120mm fans pre-installed.
4850 will see you fine on 1280x1024
E5300 can OC good too. 

It leaves you £50-60...Panther's selling a good set of Kingston Hyper-X which is cheap, and still leaves you with some dosh


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aye if you grabbed my ram I might be able to work out a special deal : ]


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 31, 2009)

choppy said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30196&stc=1&d=1257027212
> 
> hows this for you?
> 
> ...



Pretty much the same as one of my rigs heres the 24/7 oc specs:


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 31, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i really can't see the E5300 is a better CPU than my E6320 to be honest and maybe the 5750 would be better but who knows and it would be nice if i can see the picture intel,its too small =p
> @panther yeah sure give me quick build if you like



Its a big improvement over your e6320 like I said, 3.6Ghz would be a breeze, and the 5750 has been proved to be better than a 4850, bear in mind its a new architecture and will shower greater improvements further still with drivers, dqamn dunno what happened to my pic, one sec lol EDIT: WTF is going on with my pic, its being resized??? Goddam it lol Fixed

Oh crap, thank god for ninja edit. 

anyways, heres the list>:

Asus TA-B11 Black Mid Tower Case - No PSU
ASUS P5QL PRO iP43 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300 2.6GHz Socket 775 800FSB 2MB L2 Cache Retail Boxed Processor
Sony AD-5240S 24x DVD±RW DL Internal SATA Black Bare Drive - OEM
PowerColor HD 5750 1GB GDDR5, Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card
Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATAII 7200RPM 16MB Cache - OEM Caviar Blue
OCZ Stealth Xtream 500W PSU - 1x PCI-E 6/8pin, 2x SATA 12cm Fan
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 XMS2 Memory Kit CL5 1.8v

Total inc 5 day super saver delivery £411.00


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd go with some parts from the build intel put together and some bits from mine.

For example his PSU because its the same one but cheaper lol.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 31, 2009)

updated with links, was having problems uploading pics


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice build there intel,but 1 thing for sure i hate that PSU all because it DOAed on me when i bought it first before i switched it too the corsair 400W and the build i've composed and this is from AMD i manage to fit in DDR3.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 31, 2009)

Swap the psu out, heck go amd cause you are obviousley swaying that way for whatever reason, but that rig wont perform better than what other people, me included have listed, its barely an upgrade to your current. 

The only main difference is ddr3 and that has little/no gain compared to ddr2 in gaming/real world apps. now because you are being lured by the ddr3 am3 thing you are having to compensate by getting a low end AM3 board, bad mistake, dont get a low end board you will regret it FACT.

Its your money to spend and we can only give you our opinions based on experience, if you dont want to listen then you will learn the hard way, I know I have in the past. 

The 4850 is fine at your res of course, why not get the added feature of dx11 for when games come out and the same/better perf with the 5850?? I dont understand your logic.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

You can get DOAs from any company.

Its why places have return policies : ]

I say go for the OCZ, in the very worst scenario you send it back.

What have you got to loose?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Swap the psu out, heck go amd cause you are obviousley swaying that way for whatever reason, but that rig wont perform better than what other people, me included have listed, its barely an upgrade to your current.
> 
> The only main difference is ddr3 and that has little/no gain compared to ddr2 in gaming/real world apps. now because you are being lured by the ddr3 am3 thing you are having to compensate by getting a low end AM3 board, bad mistake, dont get a low end board you will regret it FACT.
> 
> ...



The airflow of the case is a downgrade from my current one i mean come on 2x80mm??

What are the difference between the gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G P43 and the P5Q pro p43?
Asus-http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149274
Gigabyte-http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169471
Also what makes the P5Q pro P43 better than the P5Q SE2 P45?
I am hearing load of different opinions its really confusing me now i get 4850,the 5850 is another story between the 2 but the 5750..i don't even know what makes it better apart from its DX11 feature.

I do like the E7400 that panther has reconmended since its clock same speed as my current CPU without overclocking which means it clock higher than mine easier.
Isn't the Antec basiq 500W better than the 500w stealthxstream?
I have magiclly got £403 with the 4850 and then 5750 its £430


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

The 5750 will use less power and is shorter so will impede airflow less.

+ dx 11 and potentially high over clocks


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah it does uses less power but i can't seem to see how it is better than 4850?
this is what i came up for intel build:



Although i was thinking of the casecom 6778 or whatever number it was that panther you posted before which is £25 but would it be worth experimenting with that case?
Whats makes the P5Q pro P43 better than the gigabyte P43 and the P5Q SE2 P45?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> The airflow of the case is a downgrade from my current one i mean come on 2x80mm??
> 
> What are the difference between the gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G P43 and the P5Q pro p43?
> Asus-http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149274
> ...



No offence, why would you need more cooling than the antec anyway, are you going to be running 4ghz oc and a gtx 295?? it fits with the build and no more is needed apart from an aftermarket cooler.

put it this way the 5750 is just above par with the 4850 and you should see perf increase of 10-20% with mature drivers, thats a good bloody reason, also like I said dx11 and lower power.

The E7400 is 200mhz faster than the E5300 with only 1mb less L2 cache and will clock to 3.6Ghz with little more than a small voltage increase, its about making the most of your £ afterall.

The stealth Xstream is better than the antec basic range, they are good psu's


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

thats great but can someone answer my question about the motherboard?? and what case is good because the antec you reconmend,be honest its not that good compare to my current case which can hold 3x120mm fans but i got 3x120mm fans and 1x80mm since i bought one of those 120mm brackets so i have 4 fans.

So would it be worth trying a £25 case made by casecom or choose different one? the antec 300 seems like best option


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Grab the Casecom, if you don't like it I'll buy it from you.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Grab the Casecom, if you don't like it I'll buy it from you.



lol i guess i could give it ago for you,but its on pre-order right now and hopefully it will be on sale if i do get money from my friend(please god give him £400 for his paycheck)

Also intel if the ocz psu DOA i will eat you alive because i hate losing my excitement level when i receive something really nice.

Can someone answer my question about motherboard please??


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> thats great but can someone answer my question about the motherboard?? and what case is good because the antec you reconmend,be honest its not that good compare to my current case which can hold 3x120mm fans but i got 3x120mm fans and 1x80mm since i bought one of those 120mm brackets so i have 4 fans.
> 
> So would it be worth trying a £25 case made by casecom or choose different one? the antec 300 seems like best option



over the antec, simple answer, No. 

Casecom are a budget case mfr, by all means choose a diff case than I did, my build only came to £410 anyway so theres an extra £10 to be spent on cooling/case/whatever, but for a budget mid range build the cooling is more than adequate even with 2x80mm fans. unless your going to overclock upto and past 4ghz and have a power hungry gpu, it is more than sufficient. and is backed by the quality build of antec, casecom should be avoided unless you have no option


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Also intel if the ocz psu DOA i will eat you alive because i hate losing my excitement level when i receive something really nice.



Look at my PC and read my posts about my previous pc's, I only buy/reccomend quality components for a reason, I have tried cutting corners on buiolds many times, and it simply doesnt pay off


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

how about an antec 200? you still need answer my question about motherboard
or this sunbeam freezing storm black case?:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150298#


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol i guess i could give it ago for you,but its on pre-order right now and hopefully it will be on sale if i do get money from my friend(please god give him £400 for his paycheck)
> 
> Also intel if the ocz psu DOA i will eat you alive because i hate losing my excitement level when i receive something really nice.
> 
> Can someone answer my question about motherboard please??





kurosagi01 said:


> how about an antec 200? you still need answer my question about motherboard



differences between the motherboards listed ( at least the 775 ones) is probably negligable, they are all mid range p43/p45 motherboards and as such most likely perform very similar, tho I would not reccomend purchasing the £50 AM3 board you linked to, you would expect to see a performance drop between that and the mid range intel ones listed, and the ddr3 argument isnt strong enough to warrant the upgrade path.

If you can, get a P45, rock solid and oc like a dream, and a relativly cheap c2d will oc to 3.6-4.0 relatively easily


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> differences between the motherboards listed ( at least the 775 ones) is probably negligable, they are all mid range p43/p45 motherboards and as such most likely perform very similar, tho I would not reccomend purchasing the £50 AM3 board you linked to, you would expect to see a performance drop between that and the mid range intel ones listed, and the ddr3 argument isnt strong enough to warrant the upgrade path.
> 
> If you can, get a P45, rock solid and oc like a dream, and a relativly cheap c2d will oc to 3.6-4.0 relatively easily



well i would consider getting the SE2 p45 then and what about the sunbeam case? would that be a good case or the antec 200/300 is better?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've always wanted to buy one of Sunbeam corefan systems, to see if it helps with temps.

I have a Sunbeam case they're not bad for the price.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

if you go DDR2 you can have my kit if you want 2x 2gb 5-5-5-15 at 1066mhz 2.0v havnt oc'd it because i run on the multi


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've always wanted to buy one of Sunbeam corefan systems, to see if it helps with temps.
> 
> I have a Sunbeam case they're not bad for the price.



i may give it ago for that price but the design i have to say is quite ugly, but i think i would go with the SE2 p45 mobo i can only see myself as a mid-range gamer as of this stage since i am not big in need of power.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info.aspx?PARENT_CID=C_00001159&id=C_00001165&name=M5&ovid

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164129#

thermaltake M5 look pretty nice inside and it has a big intake fan


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

Think of it this way, the high end cases of low end mfr's ie: casecom and sunbeam are likely to be on opar with the lower end cases from the likes of antec etc, I for one would much rather have the backing of a known brand behind me than a flimsy unknown brand/oem like casecom


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info.aspx?PARENT_CID=C_00001159&id=C_00001165&name=M5&ovid
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164129#
> 
> thermaltake M5 look pretty nice inside and it has a big intake fan



that looks decent,for its price does it come with 2 fans? Yes i see what you mean intel but this is all about budget of around £400 to maybe £420 and maybe £430 if i'm lucky.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Think of it this way, the high end cases of low end mfr's ie: casecom and sunbeam are likely to be on opar with the lower end cases from the likes of antec etc, I for one would much rather have the backing of a known brand behind me than a flimsy unknown brand/oem like casecom



Thermaltake isnt cheap apart from price, neither is NZXT the sunbeam and casecom arnt that bad but for heavy useage i would avoid unless its for a cheap pc like internet or that

The Antec isnt as good as the NZXT Beta evo and that Thermaltake M5 i listed wasnt that bad but they are all similar looking cases, the Antec 200 is ugly (the front panel to me is ugly and the inside is barebones) and has less features the others ones listed.

The Sunbeam and casecoms where suggested as cheapo alternatives, to me id wait till i had a bit more cash and gotten at least a not bad case.

Thermaltake M5
- Front (intake) :
120 x 120 x 25 mm Blue LED Fan (1300rpm, 17dBA) or 140 x 140 x 25 mm fan (optional)
- Rear (exhaust) :
120 x 120 x 25 mm Turbo Fan (1300rpm, 17dBA)
- Top (exhaust) : Optional
120 x 120 x 25 mm fan or 140 x 140 x 25 mm fan
MB Tray (intake) : Optional
70 x 70 x 10 mm fan

Think what that means is that it has a front and rear fan both 120mm, optional side and top. The top and front can be changed for a 140mm but the rear is only 120mm


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't understand why people don't buy cheap cases, whack the HDD cage out and you have more then adequate cooling.

I'm really happy with my Sunbeam Transformer : ]

50 quid for a full tower, nice.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> that looks decent,for its price does it come with 2 fans? Yes i see what you mean intel but this is all about budget of around £400 to maybe £420 and maybe £430 if i'm lucky.



Still maintain my build is better for the £ and you have a much better psu, and gpu. But each to their own?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Its a big improvement over your e6320 like I said, 3.6Ghz would be a breeze, and the 5750 has been proved to be better than a 4850, bear in mind its a new architecture and will shower greater improvements further still with drivers, dqamn dunno what happened to my pic, one sec lol EDIT: WTF is going on with my pic, its being resized??? Goddam it lol Fixed
> 
> Oh crap, thank god for ninja edit.
> 
> ...



Decent and forget the ram i can sell you mine cheaper then you can add whatever money you save to a case or cpu, the E5300 clocks good. Infact you dont even have to take my ram shameless plug was all ROFL.

I get the feeling InTeL-iNsIdE by user name InTeL-iNsIdE by nature. (JOKE BTW)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

well if a ocz stealthxstream 500w maybe impressive then my corsair 400w would have no problem with the build right? i could save myself money if i do get the corsair 400W which i think its really good and i wouldn't mind getting the same psu because its very impressive for its performance 30A on a 12v rail. Easily run the 5750.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Decent and forget the ram i can sell you mine cheaper then you can add whatever money you save to a case or cpu, the E5300 clocks good.
> 
> I get the feeling InTeL-iNsIdE by user name InTeL-iNsIdE by nature.



I have built so many rigs over the last 5 years and have picked up a hell of a lot of wisdom on that time, I am unbiased, beleive me if I could build an AMD i7 equivalent with AMD I would, it just so happens AMD havent held the performance crown for s good few years now and intel seem to be unstoppable in the performance segmant, nothing miore, nothing less


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

how about this?:
Yes its corsair 400W that i got but it is a powerful box and i have learnt that from my experience with it since i am still using it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmm... not a bad build, but I'd be more inclined to stick with the AMD build(s) tbh. You'll get an extra core and DDR3 over a decent dual core but crummy DDR2. 

Then again, for the price - that really isn't a bad specification at all. Why not buy a CPU off eBay to tide you over, I bought an E5300 until I bought a Q9550 freaking awesome little chip.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah they own the performance crown but not everybody has the kinda budget for that segment
yeah the 400w corsair would do okay, anyway later on you can swap it out for something else right?

that build i would go for, the E7200 is better than the E5300 the antec 300 is a great case 5750 beats out a 8800gt anyday

unlucky if you had a little more you couldve nabbed my kingston kit ROFL

Ebay for a cpu does sound nasty! (in a good way lol) i would try find an buy it now or one finishing soon


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

For about £30 more that Intel rig can be made into a DDR3 based rig, then that wouldn't be so bad. However, it's pushing the cost up. I'd shop around for the best prices tbh.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> For about £30 more that Intel rig can be made into a DDR3 based rig, then that wouldn't be so bad. However, it's pushing the cost up. I'd shop around for the best prices tbh.



And in real world terms, what does budget ddr3 offer over ddr2 800 ?


oh yea, jack shit 

but hey its his money not mine, if he wants to watse it on an on par upgrade, thats his choice.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

i never slated it i said the E7300 was better i dunno one of those 45nm wolfdale chipies isnt it? so is the E5300 isnt it?

ones branded as a pentium dual core ones branded as a core 2 duo

slightly faster bus slightly more cache


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Cache is handy for games :]

I ran a test with my x3220, ran it as a dual core at the same speed as my e5200 and the x3220 completely slaughters it.

Especially when loading games.

For example Fear 2 loads in half the time.

( Same HDD)


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

I have 1st hand experience of boith the E5300 and the E7300, I will say of course the E7300 is the better cpu, but the E5300 can easily clock up to close what the E7300 can, and theres 1m b cache difference


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> And in real world terms, what does budget ddr3 offer over ddr2 800 ?
> 
> 
> oh yea, jack shit



We really need to get that sand out of your vagina, it's making you cranky. As for what does DDR3 offer over DDR2 - well, apart from much lower voltages, higher speeds, less need for tighter timings it's also ready and waiting to dropped into another rig. Hate the term, but I guess you could say it's a little bit of future proofing. Basic DDR2 is a waste of money unless you're only browsing the net and doing simple office based tasks and nothing multimedia intensive.



InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> but hey its his money not mine, if he wants to watse it on an on par upgrade, thats his choice.



It _is_ his choice but he came here for advice and recommendations. Don't take it personally if he wants to chose the path _he_ wants.



InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> And for those of you slating the E5300 do you even know what those chips can clock too to be taking the piss in the first place ?



I've got one, and mine was great, however I was unlucky and mine wasn't that great at OC'ing compared to a lot of them. Maybe it's just me but you seem to be taking a lot of these posts personally.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

Look im not starting a fight but since IC mentioned it InTeL-iNsIdE dont take everything personal, nobody is meaning it like that. Being big headed will not get you far on TPU either.

DDR3 is better than DDR2 no doubt about that, timings effect DDR3 less than DDR2 voltages are way lower. Real terms nothing drastic will happen going to DDR3 but things will be a few seconds faster.

As i said in a PM its his choice all we are here to do is throw out suggestions not tell him "BUY THIS NOW" that goes for everyone not individual people.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

The reason why I mentioned DDR3 over DDR2 is due to the price of it now. It's on the same levels as DDR2. I got 4GB of _decent_ 1333MHz for £100 about 3 months ago, you can get *better* 8GB kits for that price now. Albeit, for the context of this budget it's too expensive but value kits do offer a better stead than DDR2 imo.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I got 4gb of decent stuff for 89 

Sold  it to reefer for 70.

DDR3 is only a bit more brand new so its not so bad an investment.

+ faster ram gets you better Pi runs! its true!
E-peen is very important too heh.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The reason why I mentioned DDR3 over DDR2 is due to the price of it now. It's on the same levels as DDR2. I got 4GB of _decent_ 1333MHz for £100 about 3 months ago, you can get *better* 8GB kits for that price now. Albeit, for the context of this budget it's too expensive but value kits do offer a better stead than DDR2 imo.



8gb of ddr3 for £100? really

all i can find is 2x 2gb kits for over £70 1333mhz

i could probly sell this DDR2 kit for £40-50 i mean ive seen DDR2 4gb kits for £50-£70


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Second hand imported perhaps?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Second hand imported perhaps?



yeah well that 6gb kit was a scorcher of a deal but i cant use 6gb
yeah so importing ram is cheap these days


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

You could always just use two sticks.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You could always just use two sticks.



lol dunno its not my thread to be talking about it tho


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

well i have done a bit of research on the 5770 and it draws 284W at load on furmark so i think the corsair 400W will have no problem with it?
Now i have made 2 shopping list,both work out same price and they both have 5770..:
ebuyer:



scan:




What you guys thinks?
They say on novatech the mobo use 140W?? :S this true?

Although would DX11 work on vista? because i can't get windows 7 to work on my desktop because of wireless drivers issue


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> We really need to get that sand out of your vagina, it's making you cranky. As for what does DDR3 offer over DDR2 - well, apart from much lower voltages, higher speeds, less need for tighter timings it's also ready and waiting to dropped into another rig. Hate the term, but I guess you could say it's a little bit of future proofing. Basic DDR2 is a waste of money unless you're only browsing the net and doing simple office based tasks and nothing multimedia intensive.



That would have been the vodka so please dont take offence, not the sand in my vagina, I dont mind that lol. 


my point which I didnt make that well was the amd ddr3 board he is looking it is a low end am3 boards, and I have had enough low end boards to know that even if you put a fairly decent chip/ram in them you will still be dissapointed. 

I understand the difference between the e5300 and the e7300 but for his budget, as this is what its all about afterall I think the e5300 is the better choice.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

You make a good point, now it's down kurosagi01 to look into what would be the best components to purchase for his budget. I can't help but see spending £400+ on a rig that doesn't offer great upgrade paths. Whenever I've been in this situation I've always had to make compromises so that I can get what I want regarding certain components. For example, motherboards - I'd spend that little bit extra that gave me the features I need, in this case DDR3. Then I'd only purchase 2GB and when the prices and funds become applicable, I'd move up to 4GB (haven't seen a need for more).

I can't help but think you're trying to get too much for the money kurosagi01, and the only way you can do that is buy shopping around snapping up the bargains from different etailers or by picking things up from forums and eBay.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

yes i understand what you guys mean,so your all saying i shouldn't buy all in one go and do multiple purchases?
like this?:
mobo- http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160933 Asus P5Q SE2 £60
ram-2GB DDR2 800 kit for £30?
CPU- http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Inte...-FSB-1066MHz-3MB-Cache-105x-Multiplier-Retail  £82 (I found one new on ebay for £70+5 for postage but the guy won't accept refund if it don't work)
GFX card-ATI radeon HD 5770 £123 http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1GB-...z-GDDR5-GPU-850MHz-Cores-800-2x-DL-DVI-I-HDMI
PSU- OCZ stealthxstream 500w http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135159 £48
HD-500GB £30 from ebay or forum?
DVd Drive-£10-15?
Antec 200-£34 http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168615
total is £420ish

I have tried Aria and Novatech and all there prices aren't as good as ebuyer or scan and eclispecomputer stock isn't very trust worthy.

Edit: i have just checked overclockers and they have E5300 for £52 and 2B kit for £28


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah basically. However, don't get the Antec 200 that case is ugly & rubbish when for only a few quid more you can get the fantastic 300.

Definitely buy the PSU from an etailer so that if it fails you're covered, the case would be cheaper from an etailer as well. However, keep your eyes out on multiple forums for great bargains on mobos. I'm tempted to sell you mine for £60 and purchase that Foxconn Blackops but I'm waiting for see if my i7 sells, if not I may just sell my whole rig (depending if my GF wants the Q9550) and build one around the i7.

Becareful when buying from OcUK - I'm really disappointed in their service & after-sales but a lot of people say they're awesome, so it's luck of the draw really.


----------



## choppy (Nov 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> However, don't get the Antec 200 that case is ugly & rubbish when for only a few quid more you can get the fantastic 300.



i second this, antec 200 is fugly and not worth its price! for £39 u can get a 300, ive had mune delivered from ebuyer on friday and im very impressed with the quality and looks. im gonna be moving from a cheapo casecom


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

what do you guys think of buying the E7400 from ebay for £70?:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Intel-Core-2-...QQptZUK_Motherboards_CPUs?hash=item2ea8851e68
And what do you guys think of the Silverstone PS02B:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silverstone-Precision-PS02B-Black-Mid-Tower-Case-w-o-PSU


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> what do you guys think of buying the E7400 from ebay for £70?:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Intel-Core-2-...QQptZUK_Motherboards_CPUs?hash=item2ea8851e68



Shame he doesn't have a picture of the CPU but they are offering a 12 months warranty _and_ he has got a 100% rating - might be worth giving it ago.



kurosagi01 said:


> And what do you guys think of the Silverstone PS02B:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silverstone-Precision-PS02B-Black-Mid-Tower-Case-w-o-PSU



My net is toss and won't load that page. >.<


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

would this help?:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=PS02&area=
Also wouldn't a 400W corsair run the system perfectly? i mean people do say its better than most 500W psu out today because of the 30Amps on 12v if so then i would buy the same psu again which cost £38 again i could save more £ if i do and i will consider that ebay CPU since its £70 and he will offer refund if its faulty,although i hope its still on sale

Also the E5300 is £47 on scan and E5400 is £50 on scan aswell,i think that silverstone case is pretty good i got the PS-01 version and should i save extra £ and get 5750 or just try and get the 5770


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

hey only thing i have to say is dont get 3gb as AM3 can only use dual channel and odd numbers cant run in dual channel so thats like 3 and 6gb

the silverstone looks nice has an option to add in a top fan! and the front panel looks nice too but those tooless installation things look okay for the optical drive but i wouldnt use them for the graphics card


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> hey only thing i have to say is dont get 3gb as AM3 can only use dual channel and odd numbers cant run in dual channel so thats like 3 and 6gb
> 
> the silverstone looks nice has an option to add in a top fan! and the front panel looks nice too but those tooless installation things look okay for the optical drive but i wouldnt use them for the graphics card



hm i see,i guess i'll stick with the antec 300 then although how big is the difference between the 5750 and 5770? a 400w corsair can power these easily since they both use less power than the 4850 and 8800GT.
the 5750 is £100 in scan and 5770 is £120
If i did go with the corsair i could use the extra £ to get the E7400 or so on


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

im not sure i havnt used a 5750 or a 5770 i just know they are slightly faster than a 4850


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

well it all comes down to £411 if i buy the 400w corsair with 5770 and E7400 from scan but i could save £10 and get it from ebay if its available still and save extra £ if panther has his rams still and someone willing to sell 500GB hard drive for £30 and then DVD drive for £10 seems very good deal.

But what are difference from duo core to core 2 duo..? i always hear people say get core 2 duo instead of duo core

I am indeed within budget if they keep 5750 at £100


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

those prices sound about right
the difference between pentium brand and core 2 duo is that one has more cache, cpu speed and FSB speed

the wolfdale chip is 45nm 65w and 10.5x multi thats the e7400 btw

if you need to save money you can always get the e5200-5400
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...microprocessors#.22Wolfdale-3M.22_.2845_nm.29

they are like slightly cut down versions of the e7400


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2009)

well i will have to see then when the time comes,either way which cpu i buy they will all come down same but with different gfx card


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

card matters more really as you can always OC, if using the stock cooler it will OC slightly but i would run it much faster than stock


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 2, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> card matters more really as you can always OC, if using the stock cooler it will OC slightly but i would run it much faster than stock



so which card would you reconmend out of 5750 and 5770 that be worth the budget?
Whats better out of these 2 motherboard:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160933
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170220#
and i think i would go for the E5400 which cost £52(this include scan warranty of refund if its DOA)
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Inte...775-45nm-Wolfdale-Core-27GHz-2MB-Cache-Retail


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

ALL e-tailers refund if its DOA dude.

Its the law.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> ALL e-tailers refund if its DOA dude.
> 
> Its the law.



well in scan you need pay extra for "scanware" which means they will replace it or refund it for me asap and it cost i think that is but i think DOA is free.


> If you damage or break the goods whilst you are installing them and you purchased ScanSure protection, these goods will be replaced by us.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you bought from ebuyer you get that for free...


----------



## choppy (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, im pretty sure thats a standard thing form every e-tailer!  scan are just marketing something and charging you for it, when its already part of the package . they just cant leave you out in the cold with somehting thats DOA , the law is something liek anything you buy "must be fit for its purpose".   a DOA item is not fit for its purpose cos it doesnt work!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

Indeed, ontop of that under long distance selling regulations, even if it worked you can send it back for no reason ( with RMA request) within 14 days.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If you bought from ebuyer you get that for free...



yeah ebuyer customer service seems better although i may take the risk,it does say "replace" if i damage it during installing the component so i think i would be able to return it if it doesn't work.

Although which motherboard is better from one i have listed earlier?
I will find out this thursday or friday if my friend gets the money(i hope i'm itching for new build)


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually that is cover against installation damage which isnt standard.

You break a motherboard installing a proc for instance and you are not covered by rma, unless there is no visible damage and you can claim the board was doa. 

Its an ok idea imo, but it depends on the cost, if you had to purchase it for each item I could see it being too much, tho if you could order all your items and just get them all covered for a low cost its just an extra piece of mind


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

i guess so,its about £4 with the cpu and gfx card from scan,athough it probably be cheaper if i buy the gfx card from ebuyer,it come out about same price but i'd be covered by ebuyer automaticlly and buy CPU from scan on its own.

Which motherboard is better out of the 2?
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160933
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170220

And would i get any bottleneck if i get either 5750 or 5770 with the E5400 or E7400? Which would be better for the corsair 400W?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

What resolution will you be gaming at 1280 x 1024?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What resolution will you be gaming at 1280 x 1024?



yeah i will be gaming at 1280x1024


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm... yeah a E5400 & that resolution won't let the 5750/5770 stretch it's legs very well but to be honest you'll be getting great frames (depending on the game & settings applied) obviously these would improve with the E7400 but I doubt it'd increase them that much.

I wish I could start an enthusiast website were we test the latest stuff with mediocre systems to see how they cope so people with a budget can get a better idea of what to buy. Would be great fun to do.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2009)

ASUS P5Q SE2 iP45 because the PQ5L is a P43 chipset and the PQ5 is a P45 chipset

other than that i dont see much difference

the P45 is a good clocker i think?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, apparently the P45 is really good chipset.


----------



## wiak (Nov 3, 2009)

for £400 the best setup is AMD, forget about intel


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2009)

wiak said:


> for £400 the best setup is AMD, forget about intel



i think you could get a cheapo quad athlon x4 setup but this setup is good too


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

I suggested an AMD based set up tbh.

*UPDATE:* Thought I'd suggest a new build...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think we all did XD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well i was going go AMD from the start,although theAthlon II X3 is pretty good too and its cheaper so i could spend abit more on a 5770 maybe or a better motherboard?

But still,i have no idea why people tell me go intel and now go back to AMD i am really confused.. The only thing that could match a tri core would be a quad core build from intel correct?

Would a 5750 really be better for 1280x1024? be able play highest settings on that resolution.

These are all great sugguestions and i appreciate it but i have no clue which route to go with.
What about this motherboard:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170281

Also what makes the E5400 better than the new re-designed E6300?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Remember I asked if you wanted an Intel build thrown together?

We were just giving you other options.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Remember I asked if you wanted an Intel build thrown together?
> 
> We were just giving you other options.



yeah i do want an intel build thrown together too which i did get,although i don't know which route to go with for the best mid-range build for the best budget and i think if i compose this build it could very well be the best bang of the buck budget for everyone to maybe to use.(bit biased but i think it could be)

Well whats difference between the new remodeled E6300 and the E5400?
And i have checked reviews of the athlon II X3 425/435 and they are vey very close to the phenom X3 720 in benchmarks.
Also is this case good the asus Ta-M11 Vento:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158475#


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I would say for your needs, AMD : ]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

i guess amd seems better although what you guys think of the asus vento TA-M11:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158475#
As you can see here the X3 345 is close to 720 in 3d marks:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/athlon-ii-x3-435-processor-review-test/13

And what about the motherboard?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

That case has nothing on the Antec 300!

The X3 is probably a better option a lot of people would choose that over the 620. The MSI board I recommended gets 9/10 from Bit-Tech. Now the Pro isn't the Evo that's reviewed but it might be worth a read.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

well if nobody is objecting this build and psu can perfectly handle it then hows this:



(i just hope nobody pre-order the 30 lol)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a build I'd be happy with. 



You may even be able to unlock an extra core on that X3. Fingers crossed you get the money for your old one.

GL, HF!


----------



## wiak (Nov 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well if nobody is objecting this build and psu can perfectly handle it then hows this:
> [url]http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6381/buildg.jpg[/URL]
> (i just hope nobody pre-order the 30 lol)




DX11, Check
Quad Core, Check


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's a build I'd be happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i hope so too  also does anyone know the new 5 series drivers work on vista? i only see windows 7 drivers so would those work on vista?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

The 7 drivers are Vista drivers. Honestly, you're better off with 7 than Vista.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The 7 drivers are Vista drivers. Honestly, you're better off with 7 than Vista.




+1, is a much better OS in general as well.

If you've only used your CD key once for vista you could sell it as well.

They come with 3 activations before you have to call up.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The 7 drivers are Vista drivers. Honestly, you're better off with 7 than Vista.





pantherx12 said:


> +1, is a much better OS in general as well.
> 
> If you've only used your CD key once for vista you could sell it as well.
> 
> They come with 3 activations before you have to call up.



The only problem i have with windows 7 is i cannot get my wireless drivers to work on windows 7 which leaves me to go back to vista, so unfortunetly windows 7 is not in my reach of usage until i could get drivers to work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got a wifi card that works with Seven if you want to swap?

I'm pretty fiddly so I might be able to get drivers working regardless.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hazzarh!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've got a wifi card that works with Seven if you want to swap?
> 
> I'm pretty fiddly so I might be able to get drivers working regardless.



Well i'm using a belkin N wireless usb adaptor and the model is F5D8053 version 3.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you tried downloading drivers from belkin?

http://en-uk-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1985/p/4467

also aCid888* found this picture of the inside of the casecome case






If that's no value for money I don't know what is.

Sexy case.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 3, 2009)

Can you connect via ethernet and then let windows download the drivers for your wireless card ? works for me everytime


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah i have tried downloading the drivers from belkin website it didn't work and i normally download all the drivers 1st before any format and put them on my memory stick so i'd be prepared automaticlly.
 And i agree the Casecom does look good but i don't understand why people criticizes something because its an generic/Asian brand that nobody has ever heard i mean gigabyte is a asian brand but its exceptional?
Thats kind of stereotypical isn't it i mean i have had a generic case before i bought my silverstone case and it was really good and the build wasn't flimsy i am willing to give that casecom ago.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've no idea either, especially when it comes to cases.

Unlike cheaper electrical items there's not really much that can go wrong ha ha.

Looks to have good air flow as well : ]

I always give "unknown" brands a chance, after all the big brands of today started off small, if you don't give these other brands a try you'll never know.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've no idea either, especially when it comes to cases.
> 
> Unlike cheaper electrical items there's not really much that can go wrong ha ha.
> 
> ...



exactly thats what i think too although for extra £5-6 you could get a Coolermaster elite 330 black or a elite 334.
330- http://www.ebuyer.com/product/146337
334- http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160805#

I am willing to give the casecom a try if anyone want me to after all i love experimenting specially with desktop its my hobbie, if the casecom turned out good i would laugh at some people for being stereotypical about unknown companys even though every company has started small from scratch. Casecom is quite big in Asia in my opinion


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the casecom looks nicer then those two anyway.

As I said if your not happy with it I'll take it off your hands.

Because as someone with a dremel and lots of spare time, I can make cases work how I want them too


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I think the casecom looks nicer then those two anyway.
> 
> As I said if your not happy with it I'll take it off your hands.
> 
> Because as someone with a dremel and lots of spare time, I can make cases work how I want them too



well i will give it ago if i get lot of votes of support =p well i know you'll support me if i do get this case.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I think you'd get a +1 from aCid as well, we were talking about the case earlier.

We think for the price its the best looking/most practical case you can get.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

well i would have to wait till 20th for them to get them in stock  and i will find out if my friend does get money this thursday so what to do,just let you know i'm not very patient man =p
I do like the CM 334 it does nicer than 300 i dunno why it looks similar to big brother the 690


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Can always just have your rig in a cardboard box til the case gets arrives.

Up to yuo though dude, it is after all your money.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

true it is up to me,after watching couple videos of a CM 334 it does look pretty good and someone fitted a GTX260 into it so a HD5770 wouldn't have a problem fitting in the case.
heres the vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVQt6U_SI7s
Why can't ebuyer have red led fans i'm bored of seeing blue LEDs  

Well anyways should i go with this with a corsair 450W psu which cost £408(thats meant to be a xilence 120mm not a blue led 120mm)




Or the corsair 400w and replace that cpu filter thing on side panel with a 80mm red led fan which cost £400 altogether:


----------



## choppy (Nov 3, 2009)

there nothing wrong with casecom cases.

ive got this one: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115479

and it does the job, the only thing is its not made for cable management. im changing it for an antec 300 cos it also cant fit ina xigmatek s1283 otherwise its a perfect case for like £10 when i bought it!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

My friend has a casecom case too, variation of that one you just posted, slightly differentside panel, different front panel but same case.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2009)

well i never said there was any problem with a casecom,i think i'm going stick with that build with the corsair 400W psu now that i am convinced that the 5770 will work perfectly with it so i'm going go with the build with red led fans. Now all i need is hope my friend does get enough money(god please) and then next week i can order the components and then wait for delivery


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well i never said there was any problem with a casecom,i think i'm going stick with that build with the corsair 400W psu now that i am convinced that the 5770 will work perfectly with it so i'm going go with the build with red led fans. Now all i need is hope my friend does get enough money(god please) and then next week i can order the components and then wait for delivery



well i would think that the 5770 is a great card, more likely to out perform a 4850 but at lower power usage

only advantage of getting a 4850 would be to save money but then you would need to spend the saved money on a slightly better psu so it works out about the same

plus the 5770 has DX 11 and will probly retain more value


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

I swear you can get a HDD with 32MB instead of that crummy 16MB tbh. Only a fiver difference.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah i have tried downloading the drivers from belkin website it didn't work and i normally download all the drivers 1st before any format and put them on my memory stick so i'd be prepared automaticlly.



I didnt say that, for vista and win 7 the best solution i have found for installing wireless drivers which are hard to find is to connect to the internet and then go to device manager, find your wireless card, right click update drivers and then let windows search the internet for them. A lot of them dont list vista/x64/win 7 drivers on their site, but most of the time windows will find the correct chipset drivers, even though its a belkin wireless card the chipset will be from someone like realtec or atheros. 

Its worked with wireless cards I have had and have spent hours trying to find working ones by trawling the internet myself. Just a thought anyway


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

true extra £5 for a 32MB cache one.
would these ram work with that MSI motherboard:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178942
If so then i could get the WE 500GB black which is 7200 with 32MB cache


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> true extra £5 for a 32MB cache one.
> would these ram work with that MSI motherboard:
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178942
> If so then i could get the WE 500GB black which is 7200 with 32MB cache



Nice drive


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

would those corsair ram work on the msi motherboard?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

I wouldn't see why not, just checking now.... doesn't even have a RAM compatibility chart. 

I wouldn't worry about it tbh.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I wouldn't see why not, just checking now.... doesn't even have a RAM compatibility chart.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it tbh.



Nor me, tho it is only 1 stick of 2Gb so you will be running single channel until you get another stick.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

That's a good point, I didn't actually notice that. Too busy _hard_ at work!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

well they don't sell 2x1GB sticks DDR3 in ebuyer,if there is a good am2+ motherboard then maybe but then again DDR3 would be a better option since all the am2+ motherboard around £50 are all MATX right?
1 stick should be enough for now although it be better with 2 sticks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

Honestly, I doubt you'd notice that much of a difference with only having single channel RAM tbh. Look at it as a positive thing, when you get an extra £30 available you'll be able to bung in another 2GB stick and have 4GB leaving you room for another 2 sticks bringing you up to 8GB if you ever need that much.

Still set on Vista or will you be moving over to 7?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

I say buy 2 corsair ddr3 sticks, if you ever want to OC you ram later just buy some heatsinks.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am going stick with windows vista unless there is drivers for my wireless usb stick that will work with windows 7 and i will buy another corsair ddr3 stick in xmas maybe but 1x2GB stick will have to do until i get more money


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

uuugn your system will crawl with vista and 1 gb by the way.

Why not sell your USB stick and get a new/second hand wifi card/dongle

or as I said trade with me, mine is internal PCI but does the same job.

Let me know eh.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

the corsair ram i linked is a 2GB stick and not a 1GB?
well if you would post off your wi-fi card 1st so i can see if it does work with windows 7 and if it does i'll send off my usb one.
Have you tried your wi-fi card with windows 7 and did it work? i was using windows 7 64-bit when i had it installed before i re-installed vista


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes it does work, all my rigs use win seven,I told you it worked several pages ago dude.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

You should do as Intel_Inside suggested, get connected via Ethernet, plug your dongle in once you're connected to the net, and Windows Update in 7 is pretty freaking good, I didn't have to bother installing drivers for my D-Link dongle, Windows did it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

my desktop is not in range of my router to do ethernet unfortunetly what if connect via laptop with crossbridge cable or something would it work that way


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

At least someone pays attention 

I have spent hours trying to install various wireless cards in vista x64 and win 7 and this is the easiest way, Tho it is upto him if he goes vista or win7, personally with 4gb ram either would suffice, depends on your preference, with 2gb defo windows 7 imo


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

The only things I've had to install manually in win seven are graphics card, and that's only because windows update doesn't have the latest drivers rather then it didn't work : ]

Its worth a shot dude!

If it doesn't work,only a case of installing vista over seven eh?


By the way yes you can use a laptop with wifi as your internet, connect via ethernet cable,in your laptop go to network conections right click wifi.
I can't quite remember which option to click here, but one of the options then click share this connection and choose ethernet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm surprised the Vista drivers don't work for 7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm surprised the Vista drivers don't work for 7.



Some of them do its like hit or miss

when i installed windows 7 they didnt have a driver for my VIA HD sound card so i used the ones off my driver cd from Vista and it worked


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

Vista is not normally a problem tbh for wireless normally x64 is the problem


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

perhaps i will try the usb dongle with 32bit windows 7


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm just running through that seting up laptop as a wifi receiver will post accurate instructions when I'm done.

Could use it to get drivers etc.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay in windows seven.

right click the network icon in the taskbar
open network and sharing centre
on the left hand side click change adaptor settings
Right click your wifi connection
Click propertys
go on the share tab
click share this connection.

Sorted!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Okay in windows seven.
> 
> right click the network icon in the taskbar
> open network and sharing centre
> ...



thanks for the guide panther,although i am going to try 32-bit windows7 and see if the drivers work then.
if not then i'll do the laptop method to get it working if it all don't work i'll trade my wireless usb with you


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah that was what I had in mind too, my card is last resort if you can'tget it working : ]

Good thing is you can talk to us with your laptop as your setting up and we can help some more.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> thanks for the guide panther,although i am going to try 32-bit windows7 and see if the drivers work then.
> if not then i'll do the laptop method to get it working if it all don't work i'll trade my wireless usb with you



Don't forget about the thanks button bud!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah i know i was in school =p i'm just backing up my save files and download my 8800GT drivers

Edit: I got wireless working hehe it seems the wireless drivers works with 32-bit and not 64-bit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 6, 2009)

got some good news,my friend just told me he got paid so hopefully he has the money for me to buy my current desktop =p and i'm in luck scan has 2x1GB sticks of DDR3 by super Talent heres link- http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/2GB-...3MHz)-240-Pin-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-8-8-8-18

Also which LED looks cooler red LED or white LED? these would go at the front of the case.
the Xigmatek XLF-F1253-http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigmatek-XLF-F1253-LED-FAN
or A.C Ryan Blackfire4 redish/orange LED?- http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120m...V-active-Orange-Fan-and-4x-UV-Blacklight-LEDs


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

so whats the situation like? did you sell the old pc?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll have to wait till end of the month because his being some stingy man and want more money before he buys it lol.

I'm probably going get an 4850 instead because i won't really have need for DX11 because most games in my opinion that would be DX11 would be only PC exclusive and i mainly play valve games.
So what i might do is get 4850 and treat myself to get a really nice case like the CM Storm Scout.

BUT more i think deep,it just come to mind that all my friends play on consoles and being the only person that play FPS games online on PC is very lonely and boring and i only have my cousin to play with,so i did have another thought and maybe treat myself to getting an iphone 3G or some decent cool phone or something i don't know.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2009)

Well i'll bring this back alive again,if my friend decided to not buy it since his being abit stingy and all with money what would be a good upgrade for my desktop to improve performance?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is your board Sli compatible?

Maybe another 8800.

Oh yeah and a better CPU, a few selling on the forums at the moment that would be great upgrades. Intel E7200 90 usd or e8800 for 180 or something usd.

Cheap!


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i'll have to wait till end of the month because his being some stingy man and want more money before he buys it lol.
> 
> I'm probably going get an 4850 instead because i won't really have need for DX11 because most games in my opinion that would be DX11 would be only PC exclusive and i mainly play valve games.
> So what i might do is get 4850 and treat myself to get a really nice case like the CM Storm Scout.
> ...




I'm selling two hd4850 512mb. A gainward & a sapphire, both boxed with all extras.

I've invested in matching pair of HD4870 1gb. 

I'll get the for sale thread done tomorrow once i've swopped the gpu's over.

Be looking for around £50 each p&p inc if ya interested.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Is your board Sli compatible?
> 
> Maybe another 8800.
> 
> ...



Nah its not SLI compatible unfortunately =/ and i could try my luck with will with his P5Q and E7200 but i'll have to wait and see how much i will have by xmas. i am hoping at least £100ish

@Sir_Real that be great upgrade for me,although you wouldn't trade an 8800GT+£10 would you? lol although by the time i find out you might not have it lol


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 12, 2009)

hey just give me the next winning lotto numbers and i'll buy ya a new one 
only joking k just ignore my waffle


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> hey just give me the next winning lotto numbers and i'll buy ya a new one
> only joking k just ignore my waffle



You'll never upgrade that antique pc of yours !


----------

